# amplificadores de luz?



## jenrique (May 29, 2010)

Hace unas semanas un profesor de mi universidad nos conversaba de una idea q*UE* se le vino a la mente de construir amplificadores de luz o sea convertir la onda mecanica de la voz que entra por el microfono en luz y amplificarla  y por ultimo convertir esa luz en movimiento para mover el diafragma del parlante...me parece algo loco pero no se uds q*UE* son expertos creen q*UE* sea posible?? Si se puede transportar datos por fibra optica no creo que sea algo del otro mundo....


----------



## elosciloscopio (May 29, 2010)

pero normalmente al transmitir por fibra óptica se digitaliza la información antes, no?
igual algo con optoacopladores... no sé
en cualquier caso no se oirá igual que normalmente
déjame pensar algo.

saludos!


----------



## monomauro (May 29, 2010)

hola colegas ! , como seria un amplificador de luz ? tendrias q*UE* usar optoelectrónica ...


----------



## jenrique (May 29, 2010)

existe algun transductor de luz a energia mecanica?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 29, 2010)

jenrique dijo:


> Hace unas semanas un profesor de mi universidad nos conversaba de *una idea qUE se le vino a la mente de construir amplificadores de luz o sea convertir la onda mecanica de la voz que entra por el microfono en luz y amplificarla  y por ultimo convertir esa luz en movimiento para mover el diafragma del parlante*...me parece algo loco pero no se uds q*UE* son expertos creen q*UE* sea posible?? Si se puede transportar datos por fibra optica no creo que sea algo del otro mundo....



Me parece que ese profesor tuyo *se ha fumado algo que le pegó muy mal*. Empezando por que la unica forma de "amplificar" la luz es conviertiéndola en un láser, con lo cual el precio se le va un poco alto...
Solo le faltó decir que sería bueno usar la luz para transmitir el sonido sin usar cables...y en una disco ya habría partido a varias personas por el medio con el laser....

Uhhhhh.....


----------



## Dano (May 29, 2010)

jenrique dijo:


> Hace unas semanas un profesor de mi universidad nos conversaba de una idea q*UE* se le vino a la mente de construir amplificadores de luz o sea convertir la onda mecanica de la voz que entra por el microfono en luz y amplificarla  y por ultimo convertir esa luz en movimiento para mover el diafragma del parlante...me parece algo loco pero no se uds q*UE* son expertos creen q*UE* sea posible?? Si se puede transportar datos por fibra optica no creo que sea algo del otro mundo....



Ahhh pffff claroo mover un diafragma con luz... los profesores y sus alucinaciones....






Saludos


----------



## Cacho (May 30, 2010)

Claro, bombardeás con fotones de masa mf un diafragma. Según con qué velocidad lleguen a impactar desplazás un poco más o menos el diafragma y ya estás.
Lo que es mejor, como sólo podés moverlo en una dirección necesitás mantener un flujo de fotones de polarización que mantenga el diafragma en la posición media (xmax/2), con lo que conseguís un transductor Clase A, como los amplificadores.
¡Es magnífico!

Saludos

PS: Al que se le haya ocurrido una pregunta sobre esto que escribí, por favor no la haga.
Al que entienda por qué no se deben hacer preguntas, bien por él.
Al que reproduzca o crea cualquiera de estas ideas, hace mal...


----------



## jenrique (Jun 2, 2010)

ya muchachos denle suave no mas igual q*UE* mi profesor puede estar leyendo esto  y ahi si me deja en la materia ja ja bueno no creo igual gracias por las explicaciones cada vez aprendo mas aqui....


----------



## C_RUFFO (Jun 3, 2010)

Hola Jenrique lo que no es nada practico es el hecho de tener un bajo rendimiento en las transformaciones de energia porque las perdidas de esta misma y los costos de operacccion son altos. Por otro lado la transmision de voz, datos y video ya se han venido empleando desde hace un buen tiempo, por lo que en la actualidad hay un gran numero de transductores o tranceivers o emisores opticos que pueden cubrir todas las demandas y presupuestos posibles.
Es pertinente comentar que un "laser" para telecomunicaciones no toma una fuente luminosa y la amplifica mas bien se vale de la energia electrica para generar luz por medio de la estimulacion de la emision de radiacion de un material semiconductor y que da por resultado un rayo de luz coherente por lo que si en un momento dado llegaramos a incrementar la potencia de este "laser" lo mas seguro es que causariamos un daño a la membrana o diafragla que intentasemos mover, quemandola, y lo que es peor podriamos causarnos un daño severo a nosotros mismos asi que creo que si es cosa del otro mundo lo que al respetable profesor le vino en mente. saludos


----------



## capitanp (Jun 4, 2010)

Que fail de los miembros del foro 

esa idea no es nueva







http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fotófono






> El *Fotófono* fue un dispositivo que permitía la transmisión de sonido por medio de una emisión de luz, inventado por Alexander Graham Bell en colaboración con Charles Sumner Tainter. El dispositivo utilizaba celdas sensibles a la luz elaboradas con cristal de selenio, una de sus propiedades es que la resistencia eléctrica varía inversamente con la iluminación. El principio básico del fotófono consistía en modular una emisión de luz directamente al receptor, fabricado en Selenio, que era donde se conectaba un teléfono. La modulación era hecha por un espejo vibratorio o por un disco rotatorio que periódicamente obscurecían el haz de luz.
> La idea no era nueva, el Selenio había sido descubierto por Jöns Jakob Berzelius en 1817, y sus propiedades peculiares en forma de cristales o granulado fueron precisadas por Willoughby Smith en 1873. En 1878, un escritor con las iniciales J.F.W. publicó el 13 de junio una columna en Nature, preguntando si algún experimento al respecto había sido realizado. Este artículo se le atribuye a Bell. En su papel en el fotofóno, Bell acredito a A.C. Browne de Londres con el descubrimiento independiente en 1878. Pero Bell y Tainter fueron los primeros en desarrollar un procedimiento exitoso, lo que no se consideraba una tarea fácil debido a que se requería fabricar las celdas de selenio con las características requeridas en resistencia.
> En un experimento en Washington DC, el emisor y el receptor fueron situados en diferentes edificios a unos 700 pies de separación. El emisor consistía en un espejo que dirigía la luz del sol para ser modulado por un espejo vibratorio y enfocado por un lente que lo dirigía al receptor. El receptor consistía de un reflector parabólico con las celdas de selenio en el foco y un teléfono incorporado. Con este arreglo Bell y Tainter obtuvieron éxito para comunicarse claramente.
> El fotofóno fue patentado el 18 de diciembre de 1880, pero la calidad de comunicación permaneció pobre y la investigación no fue continuada por Bell. Posteriormente este invento sirvió como base al desarrollo de las comunicaciones utilizando fibra óptica


 


Celdas de selenio... me parece familiar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2010)

capitanp dijo:


> Que fail de los miembros del foro



La idea no será nueva, pero solo es "transmisión de sonido usando luz" y eso está en las líneas telefónicas con fibra óptica...desde hace años (pero es digital ). Lo que no está es esto:



> se le vino a la mente de construir amplificadores de luz o sea convertir la onda mecanica de la voz que entra por el microfono en luz y amplificarla y *por ultimo convertir esa luz en movimiento para mover el diafragma del parlante*



La propuesta de Bell es EXACTAMENTE al revés: Usan el sonido para "mover" un espejo que desvía la luz. Acá quieren usar la luz para generar sonido por medios mecánicos...


----------



## lubeck (Jun 4, 2010)

Ya hace mucho tiempo que vi en un Documental del tipo del Discoveri....

donde un dispositivo muy pequeño se movía atravez de un cable impulsado por luz....
recuerdo que lo habían logrado unos japoneses...

seria real? o todavia no es posible....

lo esta buscando en youtube pero no lo encontre.....

pero esta idea aunque nada que ver... me parecio genial...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJiS0mIjmqA

.....


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 4, 2010)

Mejor que tu profe de ponga a dar clases de Historia o algo mas acorde


----------



## capitanp (Jun 4, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> La propuesta de Bell es EXACTAMENTE al revés: Usan el sonido para "mover" un espejo que desvía la luz. Acá quieren usar la luz para generar sonido por medios mecánicos...


 

Ezavalla no sigas metiendo la pata, como crees que produce sonido un transductor acustico o parlante? plicandole una tension genera un movimiento mecanico el cual mueve masas de aire.

deja que se entendio el objetivo del post, que es buscar una forma de modular de manera analogica la luz para transmitir algun sonido.


Va con onda , pero a veces al mejor transistor, se le escapa el electron  (nueva frace para el foro)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2010)

capitanp dijo:


> *Ezavalla no sigas metiendo la pata*, como crees que produce sonido un transductor acustico o parlante? plicandole una tension genera un movimiento mecanico el cual mueve masas de aire.



Ahh!    No lo sabía...

Si me explicás donde está la amplificación de luz que mueve el parlante tal vez entienda...



> convertir la onda mecanica de la voz que entra por el microfono en luz *y amplificarla y por ultimo convertir esa luz en movimiento para mover el diafragma del parlante*


 
En el experimento NO AMPLIFICA LUZ, amplifica tensión, corriente, o lo que quieras, pero NO AMPLIFICA LUZ y mucho menos mueve el parlante con ella. El post original era referido a un "amplificador de luz" como amplificador de audio, NO a la manera de modular un haz de luz usando la voz humana.



capitanp dijo:


> Va con onda , pero a veces al mejor transistor, se le escapa el electron  (nueva frace para el foro)



Todo OK.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 4, 2010)

creo que el problema es que el sonido consiste en oscilaciones de la presión de el aire, y la luz no es más que un tipo de energía electromagnética 

moraleja: los fotones no mueven un diafragma


----------



## lubeck (Jun 4, 2010)

Aca encontre algo relacionado....

entonces si podria ser posible y aquello que vi en el documental si pudo ser veridico...



> http://evaristor.blogspot.com/2009/03/mueven-objetos-con-luz.html


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 4, 2010)

bueno, un micrófono no es una esfera microscópica...


----------



## lubeck (Jun 4, 2010)

La verdad desconozco lo que se ha desarrollado en ese aspecto....

pero el dispositivo que movieron los japonses no era microscopico era como de unos 3cm de largo y 1 centimetro de diametro.....

pero  bueno estamos en la era del bulbo en ese aspecto... yo creo que faltan unos cuantos años mas....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> creo que el problema es que el sonido consiste en oscilaciones de la presión de el aire, y la luz no es más que un tipo de energía electromagnética
> 
> moraleja: los fotones no mueven un diafragma


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 4, 2010)

> moraleja: los fotones no mueven un diafragma



Buenisima la frase!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 4, 2010)

Pensandolo con un poco mas de enjundia......


porque pensar en un parlante convencional electromangetico y no pensar en otro tipo de parlante.....

o lo que seria lo mismo podria desarrollarse un parlante no electromangtico?

para hacerlo posible...


----------



## capitanp (Jun 6, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Pensandolo con un poco mas de enjundia......
> 
> 
> porque pensar en un parlante convencional electromangetico y no pensar en otro tipo de parlante.....
> ...


 

si un electroestatico


----------



## Dano (Jun 6, 2010)

No importa el tipo de transductor que se utilize, al fin y al cabo hay que mover un diafragma, y con fotones no se mueve 

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 6, 2010)

No quiero parecer intransigente.... solo quisiera saber si la teoría del profe fuera remotamente posible.....

imaginemos que los japoneses han desarrollado la manera de mover un dispositivo con luz....y por ahí vi un buffer (impresionante) que es movido con un pistón mecánicamente.... hacemos un poco mas chico el buffer a una tamaño de la bocina, y le ponemos el dispositivo movido por luz... no se armaría una bocina de luz....

cabe aclara que seria una cosa muy impractica por ahora.... pero posible?

saludos...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 6, 2010)

Te cambio los términos un poquito para que queden exactos... En lugar de "movido por luz" poné "controlado por luz". Parecido, pero no lo mismo.

El trabajo lo hacen unos motores, pistones o lo que sea, alimentados con electricidad, nafta, gas o lo que le pongan. El control de cómo se mueven se hace con luz.
He ahí el detalle.

Un control remoto usa luz (infraroja) para ¿encender el televisor? 


Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 6, 2010)

creo que malinterpretó al profesor, igual este en clase comentó algo de controlar un altavoz con luz (sensor + amplificador de potencia (electrico)) y jenrique pensó en amplificar la luz y mover con eso un microfono


saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 6, 2010)

Muy cierto.... 

eso ya suena un poco menos descabellado....

 Lo que a mi se me hace raro es que un profesor en la materia , aunque no muy bueno o del nivel que sea, no haya contemplado todos los parámetros posibles.... aun siendo nada mas teoricos...

saludos...


----------



## C_RUFFO (Jun 7, 2010)

No todos estamos mal en los comentarios en realidad el tema central es si existe o no forma o dispositivo que pueda amplificar luz y hasta donde se puede apreciar en las diversas aportaciones no se ve por donde y en el remoto caso que se pueda el efecto seria muy bajo que no seria tan practico es por eso que se utilizan metodos convensionales, y porfavor no le demos mas vueltas porque lo unico que estamos haciendo es alimentando discordia e ignorancia   saludos


----------



## Dano (Jun 7, 2010)

C_RUFFO dijo:


> No todos estamos mal en los comentarios en realidad el tema central es si existe o no forma o dispositivo que pueda amplificar luz y hasta donde se puede apreciar en las diversas aportaciones no se ve por donde y en el remoto caso que se pueda el efecto seria muy bajo que no seria tan practico es por eso que se utilizan metodos convensionales, y porfavor no le demos mas vueltas porque lo unico que estamos haciendo es alimentando discordia e ignorancia   saludos




A ver, lograr un haz de luz potente es posible (un laser) y eso es un hecho, el problema no está en la amplifición sino en la transformación de esa energía de fotones a un movimiento de un diafragma.

Hay una materia que hace que sea dificil (no imposible, nunca se sabe, los japos inventan algo nuevo todos los dias) realizar la idea, y se llama Física 

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 7, 2010)

Yo la idea que me estoy formando es que si hay alguna mala interpretacion inicial... algo no cuadra....

por otro lado me voy a dar a la tarea de conseguir el documental que vi... estoy muy seguro de que existe....  honestamente lo vi como por el '99. y yo creo que debería de haber algo de informacion...  o mas avances.... por lo que ya lo estoy dudando...

saludos


----------



## C_RUFFO (Jun 13, 2010)

si no se puede comentar mas sujiero se cierre el tema, coinsido con el mensaje de ezavalla


----------

